# DSLR filmaking accessories? total noob seeks advice



## yuri_abbot (Jul 20, 2011)

hey y'all
I am an amatuer filmmaker from seattle
I have been using a sony hdr fx1 and it's pretty good, but I want better picture quality and the ability to change lenses, add filters, all that
I recently asked a working cameraman what I should buy (I have an ongoing video project that will allow me to buy something better) and he said for my particular needs, I should go with a DSLR. he recommended a canon 60d. I've checked stuff made with a 60d and it looks great, so I'm pretty set on that, unless someone can give me a convincing reason I should go with something else
my question is this: I want to do filmmaking stuff with my 60d, but I am having trouble finding all the accessories that go with it. I have seen people using dslr cameras with an attachment that makes it shoulder-mounted, with a viewfinder that goes right to your eye, that seems nice. or I have also seen that big crazy rack thing that must have some practical purpose. I'd also like to get a monitor that is a decent size that I can have a good distance away from the camera. I also want to know about lenses. I know NOTHING about any of this, especially lenses. can you guys point me to a place where I can browse accessories for the 60d that are specifically for filmmaking? and lenses? and anything else you all could tell me? the main thing I will be making is bluescreen videos in a small studio with my three 1000 watt softboxes
thanks for reading
ok, now......GO!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2011)

Zacuto.DSLR & Film Camera Accessories


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

You'll need to spend several more times than what the 60D costs to get all the accessories.

Visit Redrock for video DSLRs too.


----------

